# Simple Poll for EP's



## Solo Christo (Aug 6, 2005)

Where do you stand?

(This post is not _intended_ for debate)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 6, 2005)

Mike,
I don't believe this thread will be a benefit; it will casue undo stress and more division. I'm gonna close it.

Sorry.


----------

